# Lighting ?



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok i will getting some leds lights next week or so.. but i wanted to ask what would be best.. going with all white leds? or a mix of white and some blue leds? or shoudl i mix in a Ultraviolet with the white.?

these are the ones am looking at Ecoxotic 12.5 Inch Stunner 6W 8000K LED Strip 
found them on petstore.com...

any help would be great.. cause i need to up grade a bit but stay in my means on the money


----------

